# guinea marbles



## zanes_antiques (Oct 22, 2006)

I just traded a digging buddy of mine for these marbles. I think I did alright. They're guineas but they aren't the finest examples. Any guinea is rare though so I took a chance. the yellow one is a christensen slag I believe.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 22, 2006)

There are alot of repro Guineas our there. Your pics are not good enough to tell.That is a M.F. Christensen Slag.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 22, 2006)

these aren't repros. They were dug on the factory property along with dozens of fragments. I'd love to send you a better pic but my camera isn't top of the line. Two of them are amber based and 5 of them are cobalt based. My dad has been collecting marbles for 20 plus years and he varified them for me by his offer lol. nicest thing about 3 of them are that they are 3/4" marbles which adds a premium to them. I'll try to get a better pic on here.


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 23, 2006)

That's Awesome. I have a beat up 3/4". They are hard to find.


----------



## welddigger (Oct 23, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Set-of-20-Christensen-Agate-Guinea-Marbles-In-Orig-Box_W0QQitemZ140042515768QQihZ004QQcategoryZ772QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
 It's a shame you don,t have an origanal box. Look at these!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks road dog. I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw them.    
 and thanks for the ebay link weldigger. it's hard to find references and pictures of guineas


----------



## brokenshovel (Oct 24, 2006)

Holy Ebay carp!
  Sad thing is that guy probally got them in a house clean out for $5
  I need to become a junk dealer


----------

